# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > آموزش: Minimize در فلش

## amirhossein.h

سلام

من یه سوال در این مورد نوشتم و دوستان هم کم لطفی کردن و جواب منو ندادن واین باعث شد تا خودم دست به کار بشم

این فایل رو به هزار زحمت به دست آوردم  میزارمش شاید به درد شما هم بخوره
فقط یه چیزی بگم که این فایل فقط مخصوص فلش پلیر 10 هستش و فقط اونو می تونه مینی مایز کنه و شما باید برنامه رو با Flash Player 10 پابلیش کنید

دانلود کنید اگه باز سوالی داشتید بگید تا رهنمایی تون کنم...

http://uplod.ir/momwm6rl7j7j/Minimizer.rar.htm

----------


## amin1softco

عجیبه ها من می خواستم همین فایل رو برات بزارم ولی پاک شده بود 
در فایل title می تونید تیتر برنامه رو بنویسید این برنامه مینیمایزش می کنه ...
اینو از کجا آوردی من یکی دقیقاً همینطوری نوشته بودم....

----------


## amirhossein.h

یکی از دوستام یه سی دی بهم داد سی دیش تمام فلش بود و کارش خیلی قشنگ بود واقعا هر موقع اونو می دیدم به فلش امیدوار می شدم

اونو از پوشه ی fscommand ش برداشتم


راستی زبونش چیه؟

----------


## amin1softco

ویژوال بیسیک 6 بود که من نوشتم با همین api های ویندوز ...

----------


## amin1softco

این برنامه ضمیمه برای مینیمایز کردن است شما باید تایتل برنامه ایی که قراره مینیمایز بشه را در فایل run.bat مشخص کنید اینجا من بطور پیش فرض "Adobe Flash Player 10" را مشخص کردم برای این هدف خاص بعد از اون شما باید با نرم افزار http://bat2exe.net/ این فایل بات را به exe تبدیل کنید و بوسیله دستور fscommand این برنامه را اجرا کنید و شاهد مینیمایز شدن فلش پلیر باشید.

----------


## samanelf

بازم سلام زحمت کشیدین اما من هر کاری کردم اجرا نشد 
میشه نمونه خود فلشو بذارین ؟

و من از این کد استفاده کردم آیا اشکالی داره کدم؟
restor.addEventListener(MouseEvent.CLICK, foo);
 
function foo(event:MouseEvent):void
{
   fscommand("EXEC","minimizer.EXE\tFlash");
}

----------


## amin1softco

http://gltut.persiangig.com/other/mini.zip

----------


## samanelf

خیلی ممنونم

----------

